# Help PLEASE!!



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

I have a Nubian/Boer cross that is very very preggo. She is 4 and this is her 2F. So last year she showed ZERO signs of labor or anything... Her ligaments never changed or anything, just came home to a kid on the ground. So, here is my problem!!! I'm NOT going to let that happen again, but I have NO cope what to look for. She is at around 145 days, I put her in a stall, last night she had some milky looking discharge. And kinda swollen and pink vulva. I can not go by the udder because she produces no milk, last time we had to bottle feed. I could milk about 3oz every 12hrs with BOTH teats. She will sometimes squat like she is going to pee and holds that position for a good 20 sec... But nothing. Goes NUTS when I leave the barn or for that matter even the stall. I'm spending literally all my time there and doing 2 hr checks through the night. Does anyone have good advice on what are real signs so I'm not driving myself CRAZY?!?! Thank you!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Have you felt for her pins? They are the thin pencil-like things on either side of her tail. If they are "gone" or really soft then I think that usually means kidding is imminent and they kid within about 12 hours... so at least that way you'd be able to keep a sharper lookout.

ETA, so saying, with three of my four does that I've had experience with kidding, about 12 hours (or usually less) before kidding their pins were "gone". But the fourth doe, well, she didn't go by the book. I locked her up in the goat house and I checked her pins, but they were as solid as rock so I thought it'd still be a while. The next morning I woke up to nice, dry babies.


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

They are barely there and have had no change in the for a few days. The morning of her last baby they were the size of pencils and once again NO udder at all. And then like I said when u got home that afternoon there was a baby sitter in the sack and she just walked off to come greet me! I have no clue..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she isn't under duress and hasn't been pushing she is not ready. They will have a discharge a month or so prior. 

When you see an amber clear tube like discharge it will be soon. Her tailhead should really drop and tail droop over to the side, she will drop in the flank area. 
Standing behind her, her belly will drop and almost appear like she is thinner there.
Vulva will be really sloppy and sometimes with discharge. A big wet spot on the ground with slimy appearance, not a pee spot. Her water broke.
Some show a really full shiny udder. You may she streaming stain on it.
May or may not stop eating. 
She may be more verbal than normal and talking to her belly, she may start licking you or be more distant. Pawing at the ground(nesting)
Pre-labor: she may stand for hours or put her head against the wall. To getting up and down a lot but not pushing quite yet. Uncomfortable and not eating with everyone.

She definitely may be getting closer, but we cannot predict when it will be. All we can do is go check on them here and there. I know it is exhausting but some will hold onto them. It is when we don't check, they just pop them out. Getting a barn cam may help so you don't have to go out every second.


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah she has done all of the but the Amber discharge and water breaking. Her vulva looks like when you pucker up your lips to kiss lol, that's the only way to describe it. She has dropped, I almost thought she delivered she looked so skinny. My fingers wrap all the way around the tail and for the last 2 days like a milky snot looking discharge. But none today. We sold the buck she was with and going by the date his owners picked him up ( last possible date she could have been) she is now 156 days...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then go in and check if she is dilated. You need to get a minimum of your whole hand in there to really feel anything.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If she is not dilated she will hit the ceiling.
White discharge is common but does not mean immediate birth. I once had one who did that 10 days prior. 
Locked her in stall & spent two nights. Every time I got up she grunted like "Don't leave, here I go!"
She happened to be Boer Nub cross as well & played me for a fool. finally let her out.
She had them while we were gone of course.
Unless she has a huge birthing stall I would just turn her loose, she needs the exercise.
Happy kidding & do let us know when she does!


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

Her stall is 10x12, I've been putting her up at night and if I'm gone and it the rest of the time. Her little vulva is so small I really don't want to put my huge hands in there unless it's an emergency... It is white normally but it is very puffy and red now.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Hope all goes well. Love the idea to get a baby cam. I have one for my Dobermans so I can get a little sleep the first week. Had not thought of one for the barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, I would wash up and put on a new rubber glove, go in with fingers and feel if she is open or you hit a wall. If she has had all those signs, she may be in danger. It is best to check in case. If a kid is in the birth canal dead or positioned wrong, and the doe has been in jeopardy for a long period of time, she may not push. If you feel you can't do it please get someone who knows how to check her. If she is open and you do not hit a wall, she is or has been in labor.


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

Ok.. so it won't hurt her or cause problems if I do it and she's not in labor?


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

This is her right now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She doesn't look that loose in her vulva area. 
If you can, get a picture of her side, so we can see if her body is changing in her rear. Her whole body, not too far away and a full rear shot may help better sop we can see her. If you rather have us check her first. 

No, it won't hurt her to check, but be very gentle and slow, do not force anything if she is closed. You will immediately hit a wall if she is not (open). You don't want her to push, so stop until she stops any urge to do so. If she is open, you won't hit a wall, your fingers will go through, then she is in labor or beginning. Sometimes you will feel a kid right at the door.


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

The ones in the stall are now, the one next to Jack the donkey were 4 days ago. Are these what/the way you were talking about?


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

She has (at least to me) looked like she has dropped and hollowed out. But i DO NOT know what she looks like when she delivered the last time. Like I said she had no signs and her pins were there that nothing and then just BAM there was a baby on the ground when we got home


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I might not have read everything correctly...but she doesn't look like she has even bagged up yet? Can you get a better picture of her udder? You said you could get milk from her? I never even touch their bags until after they kid, I understand maybe checking to see if they have milk. But milking 3 oz from each side every 12 hours just seems a little odd to me. Unless this is just a normal thing people do, that I have never heard of?

She does look like she is holding weight low on her stomach, maybe like she has dropped. But she doesn't look huge like most goats do before they kid? Even with tiny singles mine are massive right before they kid, and you can feel the baby moving if you touch their sides and sometimes even see them moving. 

Are you 100% sure she is bred? I have never had false pregnancy or anything like that, but have heard of people getting milk from goats that aren't bred. 

But maybe I'm just looking at it wrong and soon you will have a sweet little new baby.


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

When I was talking about milking I was talking about the first time she kidded. She didn't bag then and didn't bag now. She is a very big goat. She stands almost 7ft tall when she stands up and her back is even with my belly both and I'm almost 6ft talk. Yes she is bred you can watch little feet move across her belly and rolling. Both sides... She never does bad and I don't understand it. This time I gave her calcium supplements.. I don't know how to increase this or if it's just genetics.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Okay thanks, that makes WAY more sense now. I read it wrong the first time but now I understand. 

That's crazy about the milk production?!? Especially with her being a such a big Nubian Boer cross, I would think she would have plenty milk. 

Now knowing that she is definitely bred, I think she has for sure dropped. Makes sense that she doesn't show, being that she is that big of a doe. 

The biggest thing I go by is udders, bellies dropping, and ligs. So I'm not much help here. But sending prayers for healthy mama and babies, and a peaceful mind for yourself. I start driving myself crazy worrying weeks before my girls even give birth. 

And don't worry about having to go in, get a long glove, lube up, go slow, and do what you need to do. Like others mentioned, just use a few fingers at first just to feel. Better to make mama uncomfortable for a few mins rather than risk her and babies. The fact that she has had kids before should make this time easier on her.

I'll be watching for updates! Wish you the best, hoping to see beautiful babies soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, yeah, she is droopy and stretched in the vulva area. She is carrying low and looks dropped.
Around her tail head though isn't sunken in looking, just before kidding. She should of had kids on the ground by now you would think. 
She is throwing me off. 
If she were mine showing all the signs for that long. I would go in and check her.


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

I went in and checked, I got the "wall" y'all were talking about. This morning she was very gooey, and she ate an entire bale... Yes a WHOLE bale of hay by herself in about 6hrs... And now she won't let me touch her!! Just looks at me and screams!! Lol I'm really hoping today is the day!! I will put pics up as soon as she drops them. Thank you guys for the help!! I'm still scared!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't allow her to eat that much hay, she may get the scours.

She is closed, she is most likely not going to kid today or real soon if that. 
I know we have said this before, that she might not be preggo. Can you have her preg checked, so you know for sure. It is so hard to say. No sign of being close where it counts(within). 
Being in season too can make then poofy and big back there with discharge. I can't really say more as I do not know. She is really confusing me.


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

You can physically see 4 feet on each side push and kick, she is pregnant. And as far as allowing her to eat that much... All my gifts have full access to hay, I fill her hay in the evening and it holds 1 bale. Usually it's every other day I have to fill it, but she ate it all in one night. I've read also they do that when I'm labor, they will either not eat at all or eat like they won't get another meal.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Checking back in...I thought she would have kidded by now. I know it's driving you crazy. She's got me confused too.


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

Driving me CRAZY!!! She ate her grain mix in like 2.5 sec!! She has dropped more and her vulva is like pulsating... And twitching


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She sounds close!


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

I sure hope so!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm so excited and nervous for you!! I didn't breed for fall babies this year, so I'm just having to get my fill of baby goat cuteness through you guys. I feel like I need to keep walking outside to check my girls, even though none of mine are even bred. Hahaha 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Have you read the does code lol

Anything new??


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

No I haven't, what is it?? She I believe is very close, contracting and gooeys just streaming it. Won't even eat here treats and if in lala land.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks to be getting closer, man she is a tough one to figure out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor video below. 

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...7ac8fbc5c0c17e167d3c0e1c4aabaea3&action=click


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Has she had any kids yet???


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

Nope, and the very well not give us lute until she is 163 days. He checked her and everything is "normal" she is now acting fine. Still eating, drinking, and gooey. No fever... Nothing!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the vet checked her, good move.

Hang in there, I guess we don't have a choice but to wait.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

Any kids yet ?!! - what happened I am dying to know


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

Nope... She is being stubborn as a mule. 161 days... 2 more and the very is giving her the lute


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are you totally sure on the due date? I'd be very careful of giving lute.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

Yer I agree, if you are 100% sure. Then induce labour. 
Best of luck !


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

Yes, we had her with a buck for 5 days. We brought her home on April 12.... We only have does and no one around us that has goats.... I don't want to do lute but is it safe to go past 163-165 days??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is that late, I would induce.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm late to the thread, but I don't think she's pregnant. That goo almost looks like a heat


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

She is 163 days today... She is very big but because her body is so big she is still comfortable. Eating and drinking like crazy. She normal weighs about 150lbs. She weighed in today at 199!!! She dropped today way more, Very sunk in and low to the ground and when she walks her lady parts wiggle and move. Not allot of baby movement unless she's laying down, then we lay with her and last or heads on her belly. When we do that you can feel some rolling. But besides all that she is good. The very feels hopeful that she should go on her own since she it's doing all these changes.... Prayers it's almost over (although I tend to think she REALLY likes being preggo with all the extra attention!!!)


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

sassykat6181 said:


> I'm late to the thread, but I don't think she's pregnant. That goo almost looks like a heat


No she is, we have had blood work and ultra sounds


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Following for updates. Hope she kids soon


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Any updates??


----------



## Crystal Bolton (Sep 2, 2017)

Nope! The vet is coming out at 9am tomorrow, he said it shouldn't take long since she is so over due...


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

Well tell us how it goes please  
Best wishes x :storkgirl::storkboy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope all is well!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I dislike when we get left hanging in the wind. 
Hope all went well


----------

